# Looking for active adult online ACNH players! (21+)



## Isabelle Nook (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi there! I'm looking for some new friends to visit with and play together in ACNH! I've been playing since day 1, but most of my in game friends have either stopped playing or are too busy with real life. I'm missing the group Celeste visits, star watch parties, fishing and bug tourneys and group games we used to create! Doesn't matter if you're brand new to the game or if you've been playing since the beginning, it's always more fun sharing with others! Plus more Ables to shop!

You can post your friend code below if you'd like to be added. If you add me be sure to leave a comment below or shoot me a dm so I know who you are!


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey! I'm an adult player who just got the game a little over a month ago, but I'm very active! I'm actually at work right now, so if you want to add me, my friend code is on the left/on my profile.


----------



## Isabelle Nook (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks, I sent you a friend request!


----------



## Isabelle Nook (Nov 18, 2020)

Still looking for more friends!


----------



## LadyL (Nov 19, 2020)

I am an adult player looking to visit other islands and would love to welcome you to mine! I started about a month ago also. If you’d like to add me my FC is 3096-5528-8307. I’ll add you as well.


----------



## Isabelle Nook (Nov 19, 2020)

LadyL said:


> I am an adult player looking to visit other islands and would love to welcome you to mine! I started about a month ago also. If you’d like to add me my FC is 3096-5528-8307. I’ll add you as well.


Sent you a friend request!


----------

